# Which sample library do you think is best (or the one you use most) in Staffpad?



## yiph2 (Oct 17, 2020)

Simple question, I like all the sample libraries that I have heard of in Staffpad, and I would have bought the Berlin Series, but with Cinesamples sale, not sure which one to choose. Opinions?


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 17, 2020)

They are all good and have their own strengths in my view. None are perfect of course.

Berlin is beautiful, clear, nimble and more concise.

Spitfire is more analog to me, warm and “real”

Cinesample is big and bold for brass, more cinematic overall


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2020)

I largely agree with Brandon's assessment. CineSamples is very film scoring capable. Plus the brass do have a couple arts that Berlin doesn't (and sustained mutes tho I am dying for short mutes!!). 

I don't think any library touches Berlin Strings for outright expression and depth however. The run simulator makes fast passages very realistic. I cannot achieve the same effect using Spitfire nor CineSamples. But I do think CS is very well done. Would be my 2nd choice if I had to only choose one developer to go with.


----------



## rmak (Feb 19, 2021)

I have so far have purchased Berlin strings and love it. For the piece I am working on, I am thinking of adding some brass. I can’t decide between Berlin or cinebrass? Will cinebrass work well with Berlin strings?

I think I will just go with cinebrass and then maybe Berlin winds down the road. The stock winds are doing ok so far.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 19, 2021)

rmak said:


> I have so far have purchased Berlin strings and love it. For the piece I am working on, I am thinking of adding some brass. I can’t decide between Berlin or cinebrass? Will cinebrass work well with Berlin strings?
> 
> I think I will just go with cinebrass and then maybe Berlin winds down the road. The stock winds are doing ok so far.


They all work pretty well together. Berlin is my go-to, but sometimes I need CineBrass for more punch. I write heavily for horns, and IMHO the Berlin horns are unmatched. CineSamples has had BIG sales, and it stands to reason that they will again. So you might wait for one of those sales to pick up that collection.


----------



## rmak (Feb 19, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> They all work pretty well together. Berlin is my go-to, but sometimes I need CineBrass for more punch. I write heavily for horns, and IMHO the Berlin horns are unmatched. CineSamples has had BIG sales, and it stands to reason that they will again. So you might wait for one of those sales to pick up that collection.



That s a good idea. I might pick up Berlin brass for time being.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 23, 2021)

Berlin Strings.

Quite simply, it's the most fun you can have with an Apple Pencil without being weird.


----------

